# Honda EU2000i Companion and EU2200i compatibility



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

First post here. I am looking to pair my EU2000i Companion with an EU2200i and found the following requirement on Honda's website. My S/N falls within the EAAJ range so I felt it was compatible until I called Honda to verify. I could not get two reps to understand what this guidance means.....it looks pretty simple to me. Does anyone here know if this is current and if anyone has had issues making similar connections. 

*EU2200i and EU2000i Parallel Operation*
*The EU2200i are only compatible with EU2000i or EU2000i Companion models within a specific serial number range:*

*EAAJ-2017305 through EAAJ-9999999*
*EACT-1000001 through EACT-9999999*


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

What’s your full serial number? Does it fall into the range provided? I dont really understand what can be so problematic. I’ve parallel my eu1000 and eu2000/2200 and voltages never waivered. The generators split the load within their capacity. Only issue was the eu1000 was definitely running at a disproportionate rpm... working a bit harder when paired with the 2200.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> What’s your full serial number? Does it fall into the range provided? I dont really understand what can be so problematic. I’ve parallel my eu1000 and eu2000/2200 and voltages never waivered. The generators split the load within their capacity. Only issue was the eu1000 was definitely running at a disproportionate rpm... working a bit harder when paired with the 2200.


I don't think I have a problem, I am just making sure the requirements of the manufacturer are being followed. I think the real problem is talking to Honda for verification.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

12oreo, Can you please post up the web link to the page that shows this serial number compatibility range please? This solves my paralleling problem between the exact same two generators.


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

Ground Fault said:


> 12oreo, Can you please post up the web link to the page that shows this serial number compatibility range please? This solves my paralleling problem between the exact same two generators.







__





Honda Generators | EU Series Parallel Capability


Parallel capability gives you more power without sacrificing portability. Using a special cable or kit, you can link two Honda EU generators together to get as much as double the output.




powerequipment.honda.com





At the bottom of the sheet it shows the range. Right below that there is a link to another sheet with more detail.....that sheet is what really confused the two Honda reps.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

That sheet looks pretty straight forward to me. This is all new information to me and I understood it, so they should have also. What part of it confused them?


----------



## 12oreo (Jun 22, 2021)

Ground Fault said:


> That sheet looks pretty straight forward to me. This is all new information to me and I understood it, so they should have also. What part of it confused them?
> 
> For the moat part, they could not keep the different generator part numbers straight, and the S/N split appeared to be difficult.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

12oreo said:


> I don't think I have a problem, I am just making sure the requirements of the manufacturer are being followed. I think the real problem is talking to Honda for verification.


I’m not saying you have a problem lol, just that I’m not over concerned with the paralleling compatibility criteria Honda posted.


----------

